# Crazy Bread



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe she's gone crazy. Our small grocer is taking advantage of, i guess other businesses being down, and found a supply of flour so the wife buys 25 Lb. for 10 bucks and out of the oven comes something she calls Crazy Bread.

I was out in the heat and humid planting garden plants so i completely missed how that was accomplished. And to top it off i'm not allowed to have even 1 little piece of crazy bread with butter while it's warm because we've been invited to grand kids house for lunch tomorrow and she won't allow a missing piece.


Would it be asking too much to have a pan of crazy cinnamon rolls some day with a little dribble icing glaze so i could just slice off a small serving to go in a bowl with milk.


You can say what you think that shape looks like but i'm not tellen her that.:vs_laugh:
EDIT: EDIT:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm going to take her side 'cause I might want the recipe.


You be good and keep all your fingers with a hands off approach.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks like it was made into ropes and artfully put in a pan. I’d dip some in garlic butter. 

Lucky g’kids


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Is it sweet like Monkey bread, or more like Caesar's crazy bread?


This recipe is from rolls but it gives the picture. https://dinnerthendessert.com/cinnamon-roll-monkey-bread/


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Is it sweet like Monkey bread, or more like Caesar's crazy bread?
> 
> 
> This recipe is from rolls but it gives the picture. https://dinnerthendessert.com/cinnamon-roll-monkey-bread/


It's just plain ole Crazy Bread.:smile:Thanks for the link. With the 25 lbs. of flour in the freezer, that's not been opened , she'll like some ideas.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

So did she roll it into tubes or pipe it?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Colbyt said:


> So did she roll it into tubes or pipe it?


 Wife said kind of rolled. Was flat, folded into 1/3rds, sliced with a knife and,_ light drum roll please_, Quote: Startingover: *and artfully put in a pan.*

_Sorry start, but we're thinking that phrase will be pretty common in this household for a long time._


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

You can still type so I guess none of your fingers were chopped off overnight.


Tell her I said very artistic workmanship.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Here's hoping she never reads this but this whole crazy thing was a error. She made a loaf of bread, planned enough dough for cinnamon rolls, and this crazy thing was intended to be cinnamon rolls until she discovered she was short on sugar but had enough for bread. That's when the dough was folded and she went crazy with a knife. I had seen her slicing Mushrooms so i thought she baked those in this dough some way. So i ask what that was and she said Crazy Bread. Mushrooms in it? No, just Crazy Bread.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

It does look unusual but I bet it is really good. Did I ever say I looooove good bread? :whistling2:


----------

